# 15hp EV Motor for DC Electric Vehicle/Cars 48V to 72V



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $565.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Apr-08-2010 16:26:04 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $629.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

